# Mantid and other bug photo site



## Justin (Aug 9, 2006)

You've probably all seen this site already but for those who haven't there are some truly incredible photo's there.

http://www.photo.net/photos/siwanowicz


----------



## waretrop (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I am one of those who have not seen this site yet and, well, thank you for posting the link. All the photos are truly beautiful. Barb


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 11, 2006)

I admire his work.

One day I'll get there.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Chris, no worry your photo shooting skill is comparable to the attached link. Great job!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2006)

> I admire his work.One day I'll get there.


Your photos are just as good.


----------

